# Is the Cozy Coupe by Little Tikes car worth it?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

The box says that the car is for ages 1-5. Anyone have experience with the car and whether their child actually stayed interested in it for a long time?

It doesn't have pedals, so I'm wondering if doing the Fred Flintstone pedaling would get old after a while. I am just not sure a 4 or 5 year old would find that interesting, but don't know.

Our DS is 26 mo old.

We actually bought one, and put it together, but the canopy won't stay up, so we have to return it. Our son likes to push it around the house and be pushed in it with the floorboard in it. He's not ready for the foot action yet. I'm not sure whether I want to exchange it or just return it.

Anything else you would recommend over the Cozy Coupe that your toddler liked a lot?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

my 2.5-year-old loves it, but I don't know if it would last until 5. You can sometimes find them on craigslist and at garage sales cheaper.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I have one (that I got for free on Craigslist) and my kids use it on a regular basis. I have several friends with 4 and 5yo kids that play with the car when they're over. My 7yo will get in it from time to time, but I certainly would say he's outgrown it. It goes from being a push car to being used for imagination type games (think, driving to the grocery store while playing house), so it has a decently long life.

I like ours, but don't think I would have bought it new. I suggest trying to find a used one.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's a personality thing. We don't own one but we go to a park that has tons of those little cars and DS loves them, he's actually obsessed with them, he won't touch any other playground equipment but he loves steering wheels! A lot of the other kids seem to enjoy the cars but I'm not sure they love them the way DS does. The age range seems to be about 2-4... by 4, most of the kids are too big to be comfortable in it, so even if they want to play in it they tend to only last a few minutes.

I would see if you can pick one up second-hand.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

We had the one for 2 with 3 kids. They used it for a long time. But if you're not crazy about it I would return it and keep your eye out on Craig's list, thrift stores, etc.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

we inherited one, and my 4.5 year old plays with it.... but I think that they're a lot of plastic for not that much fun, if that makes sense. Our little tikes slide gets a lot more action. Balance bikes get more action (and teach a great skill!) as well.... I would get a balance bike for that age, and skip the clunky plastic car.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We only bought one cause it was 5 bucks at a yard sale. DS loves it. He pretends that he's going on trips and fills up the car with gas.


----------



## sunflower.mama (Apr 14, 2008)

We bought one for $10 on craigslist for DS....and 6 years later, we just bought one new for DD2. The car gets a TON of use and I thought my new darling deserved something new. So read what you will from it. Kids just seem to love them. For what it's worth, the new one is quite a bit SMALLER than the old one. Who knows why. My almost 5 year old still uses it quite a bit.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

We recently got a used one for free and my 2.5 year old loves it!

I wouldn't have paid for a new one though, no matter how much she loves it.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

sooooo many people have them that i'd for sure go for a used model. i got mine at a rummage for like $2 and my pal got hers from the garbage on the side of the road. i see them like that all the time. it's like they're everywhere and just need to get passed on to someone else's backyard.

but we love ours!


----------



## foxsmama (Apr 26, 2011)

My Mum bought one in the 80s for me and my siblings. It got a LOT of use with each child, and 24 years after it was purchased, my youngest sister (6) is getting to big for it. The Cozy Coupe was a great toy for imaginative play.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My three yo (who is actually the size of a 4 yo) ADORES those cars. We don't have one but several of our friends do and that's pretty much all he plays with when we're at their houses.


----------



## aussiemumma (Nov 21, 2010)

I just bought one from a market, second hand, as DS loves the ones at playgroup.

I would not pay what they are asking new but he has honestly not been out of it! I think when we do resell I will recoup my money by doing it this way.

C


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I wish I had bought one for ds when he was that age. He loved cars and trucks, pretending in cars, and spent a lot of time playing with the neighbor's car. He played with theirs until he got too big to sit in it. Dd could have cared less, however, so it is very child dependent. If your son loves sitting in it and pushing it around, it'll probably stay a hit.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

My dd was never very interested in it. It lasted for a while when we had it inside, but as an outside toy... not so much.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Our neighbors have one, and my daughter (23 months) is really drawn to it, but always gets bored with it quickly, I've noticed. She LOVES any sort of bike/tricycle/scooter/ride-on toy, but she seems to grow tired of the way she has to walk her feet on the ground pretty quickly. If you can get one inexpensively on craigslist or something, go for it, but I wouldn't pay full price for it (I don't even know what full price is, but I'm sure it's more than about ~$5, which is what I would say one of these might be worth).


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

My son had one (police car model) and loved it. He used it for about four years off and on. I sold it for darn near what I paid for it new!


----------



## NEastMomma (Mar 4, 2010)

My DS (23mos) got one from his uncle at Christmas when DS was 15mos. He has used it almost every single day since. He loves it and is beginning to do the foot action thing. He has been able to maneuver himself backwards in it for months and now can go forward a little bit. He also likes to push it around from the outside and give some lucky toys a ride. I have no idea how much they cost, but if you can get your hands on one, I say get it! Loads of fun.

PS: My Nana had one when I was little and I can say from personal experience that they're fun!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

We have 3! One at my house, two at my mothers house. My kids are 2 and 3. They love the dang thing.


----------

